# Les piles de mon clavier bluetooth sont coincées !



## Jellybass (12 Mai 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Ce matin, en voulant utiliser mon iMac, je me suis aperçu que les piles qui se trouvaient à l'intérieur avaient coulé et étaient complètement bloquées dans leur compartiment, soudées par le liquide qui s'en est échappé.

Il s'agit de deux piles rechargeables Apple et d'une troisième (visible) AA alcaline non-rechargeable.

J'ai essayé de nettoyer la partie visible avec un peu d'eau et un peu de bicarbonate de soude sur un coton-tige, de faire bouger la pile avec un cure-dent ou un morceau de papier, de taper sur mon clavier comme un sourd, rien n'y fait. Les piles sont coincées à l'intérieur.

Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée ? J'envisage éventuellement de verser une solution basique plus forte (javel ?) dans le compartiment à piles pour que l'acide qui s'y trouve se liquéfie de nouveau.

Merci de vos conseils.


----------



## Sly54 (12 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,



Jellybass a dit:


> Il s'agit de deux piles rechargeables Apple et d'une troisième (visible) AA alcaline non-rechargeable.


J'ai toujours cru qu'il ne fallait pas mélanger accu et piles





Jellybass a dit:


> Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée ? J'envisage éventuellement de verser une solution basique plus forte (javel ?) dans le compartiment à piles pour que l'acide qui s'y trouve se liquéfie de nouveau.


Ca je ne ferais pas Ajouter du chlore ne me semble pas une bonne idée
Par contre, se débrouiller pour augmenter le temps de contact avec l'eau me semble mieux (à condition évidemment que l'eau ne puisse pas entrer dans le clavier !!!)


----------



## Jellybass (12 Mai 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> J'ai toujours cru qu'il ne fallait pas mélanger accu et piles



Ceci explique peut-être cela. :hein:



Sly54 a dit:


> Ca je ne ferais pas Ajouter du chlore ne me semble pas une bonne idée
> Par contre, se débrouiller pour augmenter le temps de contact avec l'eau me semble mieux (à condition évidemment que l'eau ne puisse pas entrer dans le clavier !!!)



Merci du conseil. J'essayerai.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mai 2013)

Ouh là ! Si tu verse un liquide là dedans, c'est pas la peine de te faire suer à sortir les piles, de toute façon, ton clavier sera foutu, alors !

La solution doit être "mécanique", et "à sec" (et prévoir ce qu'il faut pour te débarrasser de déchets acides). Un petit trou dans le fond de la première pile et une vis à agglo vissée dedans pour la retirer, si tu as de la chance, c'est elle qui bloque le tout, sinon faudra répéter l'opération pour la suivante, mais ça va devenir un peu compliqué au niveau de la longueur des vis.

Cela dit, il me parait assez probable que l'acide ait déjà causé des dégâts, pas forcément réparables, si c'est la pile du fond qui a coulé, il y a de fortes chances que ton clavier soit déjà mort.


----------



## Jellybass (13 Mai 2013)

Bouh ! J'espère que mon clavier n'a pas encore rendu l'âme. Je vais voir si je peux percer un trou dans cette pile pour la faire sortir. Mais vu que j'habite en dans un appart' en location, je suis très mal équipé niveau outils.

Merci du conseil en tout cas. Je repasserai ici quand j'aurais essayé.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mai 2013)

Prends bien la précaution de faire ça avec le clavier à la verticale, et de faire vite pour mettre la vis une fois le trou fait !


----------



## Jellybass (13 Mai 2013)

Oui bien sûr - afin d'éviter que le liquide de la pile coule partout.


----------

